# Travel Destinations > Australia & New Zealand >  Best places to visit...

## zackbrownee

According to me best places to visit are France, Germany, Austria, Japan, United Kingdom, Ireland, and Scotland. These all places are my one of the favourite places for travelling, when i go for vacation trip.

----------


## micrys

According to me, my best and favorite places in the World was Switzerland, Singapore, Malaysia, London and Australia.. Maximum each and every country has have a unique tourist spot to enjoy the vacation holiday in every time of life. These countries are not having a time of visit and vacation holiday timing to enjoy such things. Every attractions from those countries are always give way to enjoy the moments and same effects. One of the most famous and developing county in the vacation holiday was Malaysia and Singapore. These countries are having a huge collections of beautiful hotels and accommodation at cheap rates and deals.. Malaysia showing a budget hotels in penang and langkawi hotels..

Malaysian Hotels are showing a very big offers and deals to such major countries in the world like Australia, London, Singapore, Canada, India, United States and Hong Kong..

Thank you!!

----------


## antony

There are many places to visit in the world. Some of the best tourist places in the world are in the Asian regions. These are Singapore, Malaysia, Thailand and India. Singapore and India are good in terms of business also because the economies of both the countries are strong and growing.

----------


## mikehussy

There are best places to visit in the world.
1. London
2. Barcelona
3. Paris
4. Maui
5. New York City
6. San Francisco
7. Puerto Rico
8. Vancouver
9. U. S. Virgin Islands
10. Edinburgh

----------


## jack.gome

There are so many destination are available in the world, Which is also very beautiful , Which is also my favorite Such as New York, London, Singapore, Malaysia, Thailand, and pairs. These all destination are my favorite.

----------


## davidsmith36

Australia is a nation and mainland encompassed by the Indian and Pacific seas. Its real urban communities  Sydney, Brisbane, Melbourne, Perth, Adelaide  are beach front. Its capital, Canberra, is inland. The nation is known for its Sydney Opera House, the Great Barrier Reef, a boundless inside forsake wild called the Outback, and one of a kind creature animal varieties like kangaroos and duck-charged platypuses.

----------

